# Rosalyn Cobrin



## BurtonAvenger

They're celebrating summer right now.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

holy moly! 

i was so sure BA had replied to this thread to say "boobs or GTFO!"

clearly i think too highly of 'the angry one'!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

PaoloSmythe said:


> holy moly!
> 
> i was so sure BA had replied to this thread to say "boobs or GTFO!"
> 
> clearly i think too highly of 'the angry one'!


 Paolo TITS OR GTFO!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

BurtonAvenger said:


> Paolo TITS OR GTFO!


hahahaa..... i had typed that originally, but thought it might not translate. i think too lowly of you!

or is this a demand of me? if so, then i have already shown you mine and am waiting to see your's!


----------



## SMDSkata

Spam?

www.hikingforums.net - Rosalyn Cobrin

Rosalyn Cobrin - ScubaBoard

Rosalyn Cobrin - new member here - Biker Forums - Motorcycle Enthusiast Forum

ChefTalk Cooking Forums - View Single Post - Rosalyn Cobrin

All within 18 hours?


And well maybe even this...
Rip-off Report: Infotel Another Rip Off in the Same Spirit as World Wide Source, Ameri-source, American Solutions Information and IT Data Direct Montreal Quebec



> Even the ... mother (Rosalyn Cobrin) of these CROOKS works there, it's a FAMILY BUSINESS!


----------



## Lousixyz

and flower forum also: http://www.flowersforums.com/flower-949/Page-8.html
and digitalpoint: which is better, pets or tv?

Fuck I would love to have time for so many hobby.... unless she's doing a Master degree on discussion board but it does'nt feel right somehow 

Anyway, she is already dead : 
DEATHS


----------



## SMDSkata

Lousixyz said:


> and flower forum also: http://www.flowersforums.com/flower-949/Page-8.html
> and digitalpoint: which is better, pets or tv?
> 
> Fuck I would love to have time for so much hobby.... unless she doing a Master degree on discussion board but it does'nt feel right somehow
> 
> Anyway, she is already dead :
> DEATHS


----------



## Lousixyz

SMDSkata said:


>


Don't start on Zombies, or we will have MunkySpunk starting on poetry again :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

It's not Munky you have to worry about...


----------



## Lousixyz

Flick Montana said:


> It's not Munky you have to worry about...


I know too, but there is so many to worry about that this forum is like a mine field for a French newby like myself


----------



## Flick Montana

I think the concept for zombie love poems could be the new focus of this thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

So we've now moved on to Zombie Tits eh?


----------

